# Recommend me a few Wii games please...



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi

Bought my eldest a Wii at the weekend as he finally filled his reward chart last week 

Got the pack that came with Wii sports and bought the extra controller/nunchuck as well

Loved playing the Wii sports with him (except the bit when playing tennis and he wacked me with a killer backhand - uch! but would like to get a couple more good games rather than buying a few and realising that some are plain tosh!

What games would you recommend bearing in mind he is only 5 year old!

I've heard Mario and Sonic Olympics is good?

Thoughts please......:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Mario and Sonic Olypics is AWESOME!  just warm your arms up first as it can hurt after abit....especially the 4x100 swimming relay 

Carnival is good (part of 2for£30 in HMV) got loads of little games to play :thumb:

Game Party is also good with the darts  played that with my dads for hours :thumb:

Mario Kart is legendary! Old School gaming at its best imo 

We've mainly bought games that we can all play together so the "Party" section at Game.co.uk is a good look through


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheers Andy - I'll take a look at those


----------



## lami (Mar 19, 2006)

Andy GTa said:


> Mario Kart is legendary! Old School gaming at its best imo


Deffo get this, you both will love it, then get on the mario kart channel and play
against people on here via the wireless connection :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

They've dropped the price on it recently aswell which is even better.

Much better value and family interactivity than any other console out there imo!

Also if he is into music and playing instruments get Guitar Hero 3....its brilliant on 360 and a right laugh! I get abit too into it and start solo'in over my head


----------



## B_Walker (Aug 21, 2008)

Well i will just say get to morrisons before sunday as a lot of them are £15 for this week only.

Well im 20 and iv got loads of games now, i really enjoy it i dont mind the poor graphics between ps3/360 but its enjoyable in its own way.

The pro evo 08 is great, great controls, its different to get use to against other controls but afterwards its hard to go back, im waiting for the next one soon

Also getting tiger woods tomorrow

Mario kart/Olympics are all great and worth it
I always seem to nip into game/gamestation to see the preowned for bargains at times


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmmm might just get doen there then!!


----------

